# Drag, Drift, and Show Northstar Dragway October 3rd 2010



## runtmasterflex (Mar 8, 2010)

Dallasimports.net and North Star Dragway are proud to announce the 2nd annual DI Palooza 2010

*When*
Sunday October 3rd, 2010 
Gates open at 12 Noon and we run till we're finished. 

*Where*
North Star Dragway
3236 Memory Lane
Denton TX

*Who*
Anyone and everyone all makes, models, and types there will be something for everyone.


*Drag Racing Rules*

The track will adhere to all NHRA safety regulations for your ET/MPH so please familiarize yourself with the rules if you're unsure if you can compete. 

*Class Specific Rules*

*Sport Fwd* - Factory appearing tire only no ET Street allowed. Tires like Nitto 555s are allowed they must have a diagonal tread pattern. No limit on power adders. Any FWD 4 or 6cyl car allowed. 

*Pro FWD* - 24.5" slick maximum size, no limit on power adders. Any FWD 4 or 6cyl car allowed. 

*4G vs. EJ* - Any car with a 4GXX or EJXX motor FWD/AWD/RWD allowed and no limit on power adders. Factory appearing tire only no ET Street allowed. Tires like Nitto 555s are allowed they must have a diagonal tread pattern. FWD 4G/EJ cars can run slick tires. 

*RWD/AWD* - Any 4/6cyl or rotary allowed, no limit on power adders. 4CYL's may use slicks, 6cyl and Rotaries may not use slicks factory appearing tire only, must have diagonal tread. Import/Domestic V8s run street tires no MT/Hoosiers must be factory appearing, no power adders allowed, and pump gas only. 

*Unlimited Class* - Factory chassis only no back halves or tubular chassis'. Open to all makes and models including domestics no limit on power adders or tires. 

*Bracket Class* - Any make or model no limitations. 

*Girls Bracket* - Girls only all makes or models.

*Test and Tune* - Open to everyone all makes and models. 

*Payouts* - 10 Car minimum for full payouts otherwise payouts are halved. 

*Car Show Classes*

*Pre-registration is now available save 2$ by pre-registering for the event send 18$ to [email protected] via paypal. You will receive a registration packet that must be filled out and returned by September 27th 2010 in order to ensure that your crew gets spaces by each other. Pre-registration is the only way we can ensure that you and your crew will be parked together the day of the show. *

* Car show is managed and judged by Team 16Niss*
Best Acura 1st
Best Acura 2nd
Best Civic 1st
Best Civic 2nd
Best Other Honda 1st
Best Other Honda 2nd
Best Nissan
Best Infiniti
Best Toyota
Best Lexus
Best Scion
Best Mazda
Best Subaru
Best VW 1st
Best VW 2nd
Best Mitsubishi
Best European
Best Domestic
Best Other Import
Best Truck/SUV
Best Exotic
Best Under Construction
Best Bike
Best Interior
Best Paint/Finish
Best Engine Bay
Best Display
Best Sound System
Best Club Representation
Best of Show 

*Drifting Exhibition*

We will have a few drifters out there putting on exhibition runs as well as some ride alongs cost for ride alongs will be determined by the driver of the car.

* Raffle prizes, you are automatically entered just by showing up. 


Samsung Blu-Ray Player - Dallasimports.net 

Cases of NOS Energy - NOS Energy Drinks

Free set of tires - H&H Tires

Free bumper repair - Steves Auto Motive Refinish

Free Corner Balancing - Pro-Tuning Performance

Show and Shine Detail and Sportwash - Hi Def Auto Detail ? Drive In Hi-Definition. 

3 Free Dyno Sessions (3 pulls w/ wideband) - AWD Tuning*


So as you can see we have a little bit of everything if you have any question please feel free to ask. 

*If you're interested in volunteering to help out that day let me know because we do need a couple of people to come help out that day and keep everything organized*

Test and tune and drifting will be ran in between qualifying and eliminations. 

*12:00PM* - Gates Open - Drifting Starts
*12:30PM* - 1st Round of qualifying - Quick 8
Test N Tune - Bracket Dial in
*1:30PM* - 2nd Round of qualifying - Quick 8
Test N Tune -Breaket Dial in
*2:00PM* - Car show judging begins
*2:30PM* - 1st Round of eliminations - Quick 8 and Bracket
- Drifting
*3:30PM* - 2nd Round of Eliminations - Quick 8 and Bracket
- Drifting
*4:30PM* - 3rd Round of Eliminations - Quick 8 and Bracket
- Test N Tune 
*5:30PM* - Final Round of Eliminatios - Quick 8 
-Drifting Final
*6:00PM* - Final rounds of bracket and Time trials. 
- Awards for Car show
- Track is open for Event after ours and TNT guys can stay to continue running. 

Let me know if you have any questions. 



Runt


----------



## runtmasterflex (Mar 8, 2010)

Working on some additional sponsor prizes hope to have some additional info soon.

Runt


----------



## runtmasterflex (Mar 8, 2010)

Come win my money!

Runt


----------



## runtmasterflex (Mar 8, 2010)

It's still 10 days out but weather is looking a lot better this time around no chance of rain a high of 80* and a low of 59*!

Runt


----------



## runtmasterflex (Mar 8, 2010)

Over 1000 people invited on FB, 1000 flyers handed out at local vendors and shows, and over 40 forums that the event is posted on this is getting a lot of attention and hope to have you guys out there. 

Runt


----------



## runtmasterflex (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh man this weekend is shaping up to be AMAZING. Here's where we stand.

Kids 12 and under are free.

Pre-Registration FOR THE CAR SHOW ONLY is still open through Satruday night, save 2$ and skip the line that day of the show. Just send 18$ to [email protected] via paypal, include your e-mail address, name, and group you're going to be with.

We have the drifters ready to go and they are anxious to get out there and give you guys some ride alongs. Joshua Steele from NevrSlo Motorsports and our own Nate Hamilton will be out there showing you what drifting is all about and letting you experience it first hand.

Our Car show guys are chomping at the bits to make this one of the best shows that dallas has seen in a while. We have 30+ classes and NOS Energy donated a special trophy and we added a Peoples Choice award so you can vote on your favorite car and they'll win you'll be the judge.

Racers WOW such a tremendous response from them the classes will be full and there will be some awesome racing.

The DI models will be on hand for you to take pictures with your car, so if you see one and want a picture make sure to ask them, nicely of course.

Raffle prizes are set and we have some really good stuff. Best part is it doesn't matter if you're spectating, showing, or racing you are automatically entered just by showing up.

S2Carbon works - 50$ gift card
Top Speed - Universal Parts (not sure what yet)
Hi Def Auto Detail - 2 Free Details
Steve's Uribe - Free Bumper repair
AWDTuning - 3 Dyno pulls
Pro Tuning Performance - Free corner balancing
NOS Energy Drink - Free NOS Drinks
H&H Tire - Free set of tires
Dallasimports.net - Samsung blu-ray player
IFO - Free tickets to IFO Dallas
150$ Gift card to NST - NST - NonStopTuning - The Leader In Sport Compact Pulley Development
Mechanics gloves, shirts, and Hats courtesy of Matco.
100$ Gift card from Nexen Tires!

Vendors from all over DFW will be on hand to support the event and show their love. Make sure you give them some love and let them know that DFW still has a scene worth supporting.

AWDTuning
Hi-Def Auto Detail
Steves Automotive Refinish
GS Motorsports
Top Gear Pro 1
Eat Sleep Race Apparel
S2Carbon Works
NOS Energy Drinks
Jotech Motorsports
Nevrslo Motorsports

Vendors that will be on hand but may not have a booth.

Vik-Tek will me out there with their sponsored car.
Forced Performance I hear is bringing out their bad ass shop evo.
Mudpit will be out running "The Cougar"
The guys from Pro-Tuning Performance will be in attendance
16Niss Will be out running things with the car show.
Cartune will be out there representing.
MikeN from Novoworks is going to try and make an appearance.
The Infamous Tiffany/Paradox from CCM will be out there promoting their new event.
IFO will be on hand giving out flyers for IFO Dallas.

Sorry for the novel just wanted to share all the updates with people.

Runt


----------



## runtmasterflex (Mar 8, 2010)

Shoop da whoop!!!

TODAY!!

Runt


----------

